# Ex-port tips please.



## asianscouser (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all.

I have a rubber plantation and would like to cut out the middle man and export myself. 

Any tips on Exporting from Thailand to the west Usa or Eu. 

I do know the guy that buys from me now exports so it is possible, any tips/hints would be much appreciated!

Thanks all.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Asianscouser (now there's an image worth conjuring up!)

I have had the dubious fortune of consigning my household effects literally across the world and back in the last three years, so what I've learned may be worth a punt?

First up, to save money I did it all on a DIY basis, in other words, I contacted freight companies for quotes, learned what specifications of pallets and loads were required for airfreight, and strapped and wrapped, and completed all the air waybill paperwork, just like a company might do. The good news is, like all things aviation, the locals are obliged to follow strict IATA and ICAO guidelines, I guess raw rubber would go by boat, but international Maritime law same same, this means a spade, is a spade, is a spade, and the lingua franca will be English.

It is, like many things where you get middlemen, easier than they'd like you to believe it is...

In a nutshell, you want to establish a working relationship with a freight consignor company. 

They will do all the fiddly bits such as deal with customs and clearance each end on your behalf. They will also recommend a number of shipping lines and sailing times etc. to choose from, and a land transport partner at each end so you're sorted door to door, or you can choose independently. Again, just make some calls/ send some mails and get some comparative quotes. It usually pays to work with their own supplier partners to avoid glitches, but, up to you 

Try search for a consignor at the remote end who can help you choose and liaise with a reliable partner at the Thai end. The benefit of this is that you are actually at the Thai end to keep an eye on things. And your remote consignor will know if anything is remiss just from being in the business of freight. As far as I know there's no rule that says you need to have the consignment co-ordinated from the exporting end, in a sense it will be of course, but your remote partners, if they are any good, should work with a reputable firm here, and at the same time, make sure you get get independent quotes at the Thai end -from the Thai end, and you'll soon see if anyone is being a little too greedy!

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

*More thoughts...*

As an addition to the above, and directed more at the average punter than the professional exporter..

A lot of people are also intimidated by what they imagine is the cost of airfreight, this is based on the absolutely hair-raising costs of airline 'excess baggage' fees, which are designed to be off-putting, because aircraft have certain load-factor limitations that mere earthlings will never understand. In short, if the plane is too heavy, it won't leave the ground, and if it does, then there's fuel burn, and payload range, and blah blah zzzzz! So the only way they can stop people from taking the mick, is to heavily penalise that extra few kilos.

However, airfreight proper, is surprisingly cost-effective, and the more you ship the cheaper it gets!

It's worth looking into if you're willing to do the not too difficult work of sourcing pallets, researching the hold dimensions, learning how to secure a pallet load for aircraft dispatch, and consigning your own freight from your driveway. I've done it four times


----------



## asianscouser (Feb 14, 2014)

dhream said:


> As an addition to the above, and directed more at the average punter than the professional exporter.. A lot of people are also intimidated by what they imagine is the cost of airfreight, this is based on the absolutely hair-raising costs of airline 'excess baggage' fees, which are designed to be off-putting, because aircraft have certain load-factor limitations that mere earthlings will never understand. In short, if the plane is too heavy, it won't leave the ground, and if it does, then there's fuel burn, and payload range, and blah blah zzzzz! So the only way they can stop people from taking the mick, is to heavily penalise that extra few kilos. However, airfreight proper, is surprisingly cost-effective, and the more you ship the cheaper it gets! It's worth looking into if you're willing to do the not too difficult work of sourcing pallets, researching the hold dimensions, learning how to secure a pallet load for aircraft dispatch, and consigning your own freight from your driveway. I've done it four times


Thank you.


Most interesting, i was thinking about going through a Thai export Agent at first, your advise has given me "food for thought" !

Will let you know how i get on, may need a little more advise if that is ok with you? 

Warm regards

Ken!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

asianscouser said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Most interesting, i was thinking about going through a Thai export Agent at first, your advise has given me "food for thought" !
> ...


Hit the 'thank' button, not the 'like' button... cheers.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

*Maybe she can help?*

G'day Ken,

I have been in contact with a young Thai lady who has significant experience as an independent export agent, this means she will work with you to arrange your shipment from scratch, and will recommend companies she has worked with before that reflected well on her own business reputation.

I have no affiliation with her in this regard, her expertise happened to come up in casual conversation, and I remembered your posts, could be a win-win for both of you?

I will obviously have to Personally message you with her details, so please check your inbox follow up with her if interested.


----------

